

Online hackers threaten to expose cartel's secrets - technoslut
http://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/article/Online-hackers-threaten-to-expose-cartel-secrets-2242068.php

======
russell
If this is a bluff, They have blown their single shot.

If this is not a bluff, they owe the world the list of names, no matter what.

So what is the optimal strategy for the cartel? Release the captive and wreak
terrible vengeance if Anonymous doesnt hold up their end of the bargain? Call
the bluff?

~~~
tzs
Since the information Anonymous claims to have is probably already known to
the authorities or at least suspected, I doubt the cartel fears its release.

The cartel's optimal strategy is probable to kill the hostage in some gruesome
and horrible way, as a message to Anonymous to stay out of their business.

Anonymous can attack governments and corporations and individuals because all
of those generally have to go through legal channels to fight back. The
Mexican drug cartels do not give a damn about legal channels.

Anonymous are like kids that have been throwing rocks and taunting animals at
the zoo, and now think they can safely get away with taunting a grizzly bear
they've run into in the woods.

